

Justin.tv doesn't treat employees as interchangeable cogs - dayjah
http://rahfeedback.posterous.com/dont-treat-employees-as-interchangeable-cogs

======
bigmac
For awhile I had a coworker with less than stellar English skills. Said
employee wrote an error message that was poorly worded, and somehow we missed
it and the poor English was shipped to customers. The response was that
everyone on the team had to have their error messages reviewed by a member of
the docs team before we could commit any code with error messages.

I never did decide if it was OK to be annoyed by that policy.

~~~
skermes
It seems like the best response to both that mistake and that situation would
have been to have a policy of pulling any error messages (or other text
that'll be visible to users) from a resource file. If you made the resource
file use a simple enough format, you could just pass the entire thing off to
the docs team before each release and let them edit it directly. It'd also
make future i18n efforts far simpler.

